
Show HN: Go-peerflix – Video streaming torrent client in go - Sioro-Neoku
https://github.com/Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix
======
Tepix
Interesting. Can you give us some insights into the actual porting? What
features of Go were particularly helpful and what Node.js features did you
miss the most?

~~~
Sioro-Neoku
The porting was pretty straightforward, the actual heavy lifting was provided
by the
[https://github.com/anacrolix/torrent](https://github.com/anacrolix/torrent)
library.

One insight that I got from it is that the io.Reader and io.Writer interfaces
can work very similar to node streams.

If you work with binary data at any point, it makes a lot of sense to provide
those interfaces as there is a tremendous amount of code that can make use of
it.

